# Anyone use RealMerch.co?



## TshirtBonus (Jan 19, 2016)

Has anyone here ever used RealMerch.co? I'm shocked that there were zero search results for them on this forum...

Their screen printing prices look good.


----------



## TshirtBonus (Jan 19, 2016)

I suppose I should have made that a hyperlink. 

RealMerch.co

I'm not too jazzed about their 6-color screen printing limit, but the prices are low, particularly for their picking/packing/shipping.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Not until now. How did you find them ?



TshirtBonus said:


> I suppose I should have made that a hyperlink.
> 
> RealMerch.co
> 
> I'm not too jazzed about their 6-color screen printing limit, but the prices are low, particularly for their picking/packing/shipping.


----------



## TshirtBonus (Jan 19, 2016)

I believe they saw my new member greeting on this site and sent me a private message.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

We have been around since 2002, just under a new name for 2016 as we expanded the Maryland factory further. If you have any questions feel free to ask.

We print more than 6 colors but don't promote it.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok,cool that seems like an effective idea.



TshirtBonus said:


> I believe they saw my new member greeting on this site and sent me a private message.


----------



## TshirtBonus (Jan 19, 2016)

BandPrints said:


> We have been around since 2002, just under a new name for 2016 as we expanded the Maryland factory further. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


Ah. May I ask what your previous name was?


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Custom Shirt Prints.com is the most well known. HERE is a link to a previous dtg post on the forums that I was able to come across.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Never heard about them  I think they are great that's why there is no search about them


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

How about quality ??


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

We use Dupont Inks and Pre-Treat for DTG printing to get the best quality possible. We suggest ordering a sample to try our hand and feel against other companies.


----------



## TshirtBonus (Jan 19, 2016)

BandPrints said:


> We use Dupont Inks and Pre-Treat for DTG printing to get the best quality possible. We suggest ordering a sample to try our hand and feel against other companies.


I would love a sample from you, but I'm only interested in silk screen, not DTG, and I believe you guys told me that you don't offer silk screen samples. Is that right?


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

We would need to find a logo/sample to give out since we don't send other clients prints as samples.

You can try a small sample screen print run if needed. We use Wilflex inks.


----------

